# Hello from Temple, Tx!



## Scorpio31 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm interested in Knob Creek #401 anyone from the area? I'm Brandon. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## RandyAngel (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Brandon, I'm not in the area yet but will be in a couple of months. I'm looking at getting involved as well when I get back to Texas. Nice to see you on here brother.


----------



## Scorpio31 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Brothers, 

You can add me on Facebook if you have one: Brandon Michael (Bman) it's great feeling so welcomed.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Bachus (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Brandon,
      I'm Wayne Bachus, WM of Knob Creek Lodge No. 401.  I'm delighted to hear of your interest and will be more than glad to assist you in any way.  I hope you have viewed our website KnobCreek401.org.  My direct email is wbachus@AOL.com.


----------



## Wayne Bachus (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey - THANHKS.  I know I'm going to enjoy this site a bunch!!


----------



## Wayne Bachus (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello Bro. Randy,

       I'm Wayne Bachus, WM of Knob Creek 401 in Temple.  When you get back in the area, we'd be delighted to meet you.  If I assume correctly that you are military stationed overseas, thanks for your service to all of us.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 30, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas,


----------

